# thinking about switching from cichlids to a living reef



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

What i have is a 29 gallon that i currently have cichlids in also have a 55gallon i have some bigger cichlids in and im thinking about getting rid of a couple of the smallest ones and move all of them to the 55 gallon and making my 29gallon a reef tank. It has a Renee filstar xp3 canister filter on it now i think it is on it thats good for 70 gallons. What all would i need to convert this tank to a small reef tank, and what would i need for my filter. Also how much harder is it to keep a reef tank than african cichlids if any of you all have kept cichlids before. I just need to know what all i need to get one started and suggested stocking list. Thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.

#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.

#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.

#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

#8-Rubber kitchen gloves

#9-Fish net

#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

#16-Heater rated for your size tank.

#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.

#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.

#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)

#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

what all equipment do i need to get it up and going to cycle it. I read somewhere that you dont need a light while it is cycleing and you dont need a skimmer until a couple weeks.

What i have is a 29 gallon tank and its not drilled and id prefer not to drill it. I need a list of equipment i need to start it and what i will need after its up and running and cycled and maybe a list of what all needs to be done to start it. I already have a Rena (spelling) xp3 canister filter good to 70 gallons and has three baskets if i remember right. and i have a heater good for a 40 gallon tank too i think, and a glass lid. That is all i have in the current setup i could use on a reef tank. 

Also do i need to get cured live rock on not? and what type of live rock? ive seen a couple different kinds


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You dont need any Live Rock, you can use dry rock, base rock. Some like this because there are no hitchhickers on this rock. You'll need 40-45lbs of rock if your going with a reef tank.
MarcoRocks Aquarium Products - Dry Rock
What you need to start the tank is this
Your going to need at leat 400-500 gph powerhead for water movement. The filters you have do not count as flow,as they just tend to release water at the surface, and you would have dead spots all over the tank with them, and in a reef tank, thats big trouble.
1-2" of Crushed Coral or Live Sand of your choice. But, not needed, some do run Bare Bottom Systems.
You'll need a Refractometer to test your salinity.
You will need a Reef Water Test Kit, you'll need to test for Calcium, ALK, Magnesium along with the normal NItrates, Nitrites and Ammonia. And last but not least, Phospahtes.
Your heater is fine
Lights can be gotten later
Skimmer can be gotten later
No reason to drill your tank. If in the future yoiu want a sump you can always use an Overflow Box.
If you are going Reef you will need to use RO-DI water.
And Marine Salt.
Also, ditch the glass lids, unless you are planning on keeping fish that jump. Gas exchange from the water is better without them.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

sweet thanks!!


----------

